# A Game for my 6 year old rage quitting Nephew



## Nikora Kurosaka (Dec 27, 2013)

My nephew Jaeden is a 6 year old rage quitter who can't even put a puzzle together without needing someone to help him. If he doesn't get help he rage quits and throws a tantrum. So I was wondering if there were any Wii games out there where he wouldn't require any help and me and my brother can play with our christmas gifts in peace and he can play with his new Wii Mini without asking us every 3 seconds for help? If you guys have any ideas, _please_ lemme tell me!


----------

